# Tarantula: 'world record'



## spiderworld (Aug 4, 2010)

I dont know if there has already been a thread like this!?
I think it would be cool to have a thread where anyone can post anything about tarantulas that they think might be close to a record of sorts!

Anything to do with Tarantulas at all! Eg: size, weight, quantity,times etc...
Like saying: i think i have the hairiest curly hair           ---and post proof
                i think i have the biggest Theraphosa blondi---  "           "
                i think ive  bread the most babies from a Gramastola Pulchra
                I think i have the biggest tarerium setup!
Etc.....

Ill start by saying: I think my bread of Nhandu Chromatus is the most babies from one single female for this spacific sp!! 1940 perfect spiderlings! Pics to follow!

Sweet! lets see how it goes!

Thanx!


----------



## Salamanderhead (Aug 4, 2010)

1940 spiderlings from 1 sac? Holy crap!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 4, 2010)

Salamanderhead said:


> 1940 spiderlings from 1 sac? Holy crap!


And there were 40 that died in their molt! I also have 3 tubs of L parahybana eggs with legs at the moment, and there seems to be alot! Thats what this thread is all about! finding out what records might be!?

So please send through some of your 'outrageous' stuff

Thanx


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry guys! seems i posted this thread in the wrong section! 

Ooops!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 4, 2010)

*Record?*

Breeding of Cyclosternum fasciatum : 760 perfect spiderlings!


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 10, 2010)

number of males sacrificed to GBB females lol 
lost count lol


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 10, 2010)

Salamanderhead said:


> 1940 spiderlings from 1 sac? Holy crap!


Holy Crap +1

How flippin' big was the sac,sounds like the most in history of T's.;P


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Drachenjager said:


> number of males sacrificed to GBB females lol
> lost count lol


Lol. Any sac produced out of any of them?


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

The biggest Theraphosa I have ever seen 
My female 11"
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1641018&postcount=38

And the 2300 plus L Parahybana eggs with legs


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fran said:


> The biggest Theraphosa I have ever seen
> My female 11"
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1641018&postcount=38
> 
> And the 2300 plus L Parahybana eggs with legs


Oh man! Thats an awesome picture!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 10, 2010)

<edit> <edit>,FRAN! <edit><edit> HOLY<edit><edit>,<edit><edit>~~!


----------



## Redneck (Aug 10, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> <edit> <edit>,FRAN! <edit><edit> HOLY<edit><edit>,<edit><edit>~~!


If my female drops a sac from your male...& that sac has 2300 EWL in it.. You are so getting more than half that sac!


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> Oh man! Thats an awesome picture!



I had a REALLY BUSSY  WEEKEND separating them....
And I saved THEM ALL!

(Some died after I shipped , but not my fault  )


----------



## Fran (Aug 10, 2010)

The quelicera of my true Theraphosa blondi, last molt (body lenght 10.2" )



http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1661810&postcount=1


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> If my female drops a sac from your male...& that sac has 2300 EWL in it.. You are so getting more than half that sac!


*jizzes*

He should be over there this week.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 10, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> *jizzes*
> 
> He should be over there this week.


Was he shipped out Monday? If so he should be here in the morning..  I will try & record it.. But I will be more focused on keeping your male alive.. Shouldnt be a big problem.. My female is not much of an eater...


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Holy Crap +1
> 
> How flippin' big was the sac,sounds like the most in history of T's.;P


Hey! the sack was only golf ball size! slings were small though! i would asume its the record for N chromatus!
Im sitting with  L Parahybana 1st stage, it seems to be about 2000 or so! i should have a count in about 30 days when they become full spiders!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Drachenjager said:


> number of males sacrificed to GBB females lol
> lost count lol


Lol! i tried to mate my gbb a week ago! female is so receptive, tapping and even aproching male! i push the male towards her and he still does nothing! i thought id have a fight on my hands! ill try again soon!

Thanx for the post! good one!:worship:


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> The biggest Theraphosa I have ever seen
> My female 11"
> 
> Sweet! im sure you have before! but could you post a pic? What Theraphosa is it?
> ...


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

Sure 

Here you go


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanx for pics! She is great!


----------



## Zman181 (Aug 11, 2010)

:worship: WOW!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> :worship: WOW!


Yip you own the record on that girl! Unless someone can prove you wrong!?

Great T!


----------



## aluras (Aug 11, 2010)

WOW..Fran, That is some Blondi, Did you raise her from sling?


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

aluras said:


> WOW..Fran, That is some Blondi, Did you raise her from sling?


Nop 
I got her already large, it molted out a couple of times with me .


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> The biggest Theraphosa I have ever seen
> My female 11"
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1641018&postcount=38
> 
> And the 2300 plus L Parahybana eggs with legs


JESUS CHRIST!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> JESUS CHRIST!


Surely there is another way to get your point across instead of blasfeeming! please bud! not on a 'open for all to read' site! a little respect please!

Thanx


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

And the 2300 plus L Parahybana eggs with legs

Here are mine! id geuss 1500 or so but ill let you know in a month or so!
Thanx! you can see a pic on my thread 'a couple parahybana babies'


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Surely there is another way to get your point across instead of blasfeeming! please bud! not on a 'open for all to read' site! a little respect please!
> 
> Thanx


Yeah it is blasphemous in the Christianity sense. Please do not talk about religion where it is not needed. Oh my God is technically blasphemous, I wonder how many people you hear say that a day. I had no way of knowing you are a Christian and even if I did I would not pick you out thinking me saying "Jesus Christ" would offend you. So please, drop it. You never know who might know more than you.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Yeah it is blasphemous in the Christianity sense. Please do not talk about religion where it is not needed. Oh my God is technically blasphemous, I wonder how many people you hear say that a day. I had no way of knowing you are a Christian and even if I did I would not pick you out thinking me saying "Jesus Christ" would offend you. So please, drop it. You never know who might know more about your own religion than you do.


You say not to talk religion where it is not needed! then perhaps you shouldnt have! by using his name in vain! In my country the phrase ' o my god' is never used! im not trying to attack you personely! i never said i know more than anybody about anything! If you cant see that saying that is not cool, then i dont know! you need to be respectfull of all religions! especialy when speaking to the rest of the world! its a open site remember! and i never degraded you in any way!  try be more open minded and once again respectfull! im not trying to cause an argument! why are you?

Thanx


----------



## CAK (Aug 11, 2010)

HOLY CANOLE FRAN!!!   Between the LP sac and the Theraphosa...    You got two records right there!      SWEET PICS!  thanks for taking the time to post!



Wait...  I said holy...    Am I going to get hit by lightening now?


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

CAK said:


> HOLY CANOLE FRAN!!!   Between the LP sac and the Theraphosa...    You got two records right there!      SWEET PICS!  thanks for taking the time to post!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...  I said holy...    Am I going to get hit by lightening now?



Lol, thanks!

It was a humongous T 


Now I have a true Blondi pushing that "record"  
Last molt was 10.2" ,and she got quite bigger...Ill let u guys now in  4-5 months, when she  molts again .


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Wait...  I said holy...    Am I going to get hit by lightening now?[/QUOTE]

Great! a funny one!:clap:


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

Come on people, just drop it and focus on the pictures, Lets not screw up YET another thread


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Lol, thanks!
> 
> It was a humongous T
> 
> ...


Hey! i hav a 2 year old female apophysis thats already the same size as my 6 year old!
Do you think a apophysis can outgrow a true blondi?

Thanx


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Come on people, just drop it and focus on the pictures, Lets not screw up YET another thread


Much agreed!

Thanx!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Fran!

Did you see my spider room pics and the parahybana 1st stage pics?


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Look at my edit of last post.


Sweet! removed mine aswell!
Can we get back to the Records!?

Thanx all!


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 11, 2010)

I've never bred anything. But I think I have the most defensive P. platyomma if that counts. She is psychotic.


----------



## joshuai (Aug 11, 2010)

i shipped out 3800 lps you can count the eggs here i lost the 2i pics


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hey! i hav a 2 year old female apophysis thats already the same size as my 6 year old!
> Do you think a apophysis can outgrow a true blondi?
> 
> Thanx


Well,theres a lot of contreversy about those 2. For what I have read (materials with some science behind it) the largest tarantula is the Theraphosa blondi, in terms of size and weight.

Now, a particular Aphophysis indivudual extremely large, of course it can happen 

Yeah, I have seen the pics, lots of t's you have there!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> I've never bred anything. But I think I have the most defensive P. platyomma if that counts. She is psychotic.


I have 7 subadults/adult pamphoes! mine arnt too bad there is a lady here in south africa that has about 4 or 5 of each of the pamphs! They havnt been bread here much though!

We can put your platyomma as the most psychotic as far as records go!lol

Thanx


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Well,theres a lot of contreversy about those 2. For what I have read (materials with some science behind it) the largest tarantula is the Theraphosa blondi, in terms of size and weight.)


Am I correct in saying that T. aphophysis is the biggest in terms of length of leg span? I did not like the word longest in there, so I picked biggest.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Well,theres a lot of contreversy about those 2. For what I have read (materials with some science behind it) the largest tarantula is the Theraphosa blondi, in terms of size and weight.
> 
> Now, a particular Aphophysis indivudual extremely large, of course it can happen  Lets hope my girl kicks your lady off the top one day!lol!
> 
> Yeah, I have seen the pics, lots of t's you have there!


Thanx! thats only my adults! all my juvies and slings are in plastic containers in cubards!

Thanx!


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Aug 11, 2010)

joshuai said:


> i shipped out 3800 lps you can count the eggs here i lost the 2i pics


Wow, Josh, you have me beat, mine dropped 3400 eggs and about 3000 made it to our hobby.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Am I correct in saying that T. aphophysis is the biggest in terms of length of leg span? I did not like the word longest in there, so I picked biggest.


Where is the word 'longest'? 

Sorry please ignore! im an idiot! i missread!


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

Chocoboizm said:


> Am I correct in saying that T. aphophysis is the biggest in terms of length of leg span? I did not like the word longest in there, so I picked biggest.



Is still consider that the largest leg span ever "officialy"  proved it was a Theraphosa blondi caught in Venezuela in the late '60.

A lot of people talks about "13" " leg spans in Apophysis, which none of those seem to be "officially" proved.

As far as Myself, I have had several Apophysis (adults ) and althought leggier, never reached over 11".


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Is still consider that the largest leg span ever "officialy"  proved it was a Theraphosa blondi caught in Venezuela in the late '60.
> 
> A lot of people talks about "13" " leg spans in Apophysis, which none of those seem to be "officially" proved.
> 
> As far as Myself, I have had several Apophysis (adults ) and althought leggier, never reached over 11".


Am i right in saying that the second heviest is infact the Lasiodora (cant remember if its parahybana or klugi)


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Am i right in saying that the second heviest is infact the Lasiodora (cant remember if its parahybana or klugi)


They said it was a Klugi, althought if the numbers weer right (which I doubt) when my Theraphosa died and I weighed her it was already heavier than that 
Klugi...So :?

I personally dont think any Lasiodora will get heavier than Blondi.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> They said it was a Klugi, althought if the numbers weer right (which I doubt) when my Theraphosa died and I weighed her it was already heavier than that
> Klugi...So :?
> 
> I personally dont think any Lasiodora will get heavier than Blondi.




But maybe hevier than an apophysis? i said i heard second heviest!?


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> But maybe hevier than an apophysis? i said i heard second heviest!?


Well that might be


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Well that might be


Hey bud! i just figured it out! it looks like you gave that blondi whatever it is that you eat! thats the only answer why she got so big! like her owner lol!

Ps; i love whaching the metrx worlds strongest man! i never miss it on our satalite tv!

Great job!


----------



## Fran (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hey bud! i just figured it out! it looks like you gave that blondi whatever it is that you eat! thats the only answer why she got so big! like her owner lol!
> 
> Ps; i love whaching the metrx worls strongest man! i never miss it on our satalite tv!
> 
> Great job!





Yeah, she was quite an eater. But she did  it because she "liked" it, I have to force it


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Wow, Josh, you have me beat, mine dropped 3400 eggs and about 3000 made it to our hobby.


Hey bud! so you got 3000 eating spiders!?

No freeking way! are there any pics? thats great!

did all 3800 eggs turn into eating spiders, of the other mentioned sack?


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Fran said:


> Yeah, she was quite an eater. But she did  it because she "liked" it, I have to force it


Lol! Great job!


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm going to throw it out there. Shortest time between mate and sac. Thrixoplema ockerti, molted in my care. She mated one time with the male before she consumed him, between the mate and the sac production, there was a mere 26 days.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 11, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> I'm going to throw it out there. Shortest time between mate and sac. Thrixoplema ockerti, molted in my care. She mated one time with the male before she consumed him, between the mate and the sac production, there was a mere 26 days.


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1663654&postcount=9


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hey bud! so you got 3000 eating spiders!?
> 
> No freeking way! are there any pics? thats great!
> 
> did all 3800 eggs turn into eating spiders, of the other mentioned sack?


Yeah, I actually posted pics on this site of them a while back, a little over 3,000 eating spiders.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> I'm going to throw it out there. Shortest time between mate and sac. Thrixoplema ockerti, molted in my care. She mated one time with the male before she consumed him, between the mate and the sac production, there was a mere 26 days.


Great! although not good enough! sorry bud! ive got P irminia at a staggering 25 days from mate to sack! also only one mate and then he was dinner! my female was close to a molt though!

Good job!


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Aug 11, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1663654&postcount=9


I just, cannot believe that, amazing. Well, shortest time for Thrixoplema ockerti then,


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Great! although not good enough! sorry bud! ive got P irminia at a staggering 25 days from mate to sack! also only one mate and then he was dinner! my female was close to a molt though!
> 
> Good job!


My P. irminia actually is sitting on a sac right now, I believe I mated her 3 weeks ago, so I believe you entirely, I didn't record their mate date but I'm pretty sure it hasn't been longer than 3 weeks, it's amazing. My Grammostola pulchripes took 11 months to drop her sac


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Yeah, I actually posted pics on this site of them a while back, a little over 3,000 eating spiders.


That is great! A hell of alot of work though!
Im sitting with about 1500--->2000 1st stage! (young female!)
But she did a great job!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> My P. irminia actually is sitting on a sac right now, I believe I mated her 3 weeks ago, so I believe you entirely, I didn't record their mate date but I'm pretty sure it hasn't been longer than 3 weeks, it's amazing. My Grammostola pulchripes took 11 months to drop her sac


My P cancerides also took 11 months (and the eggs were infertile!) 

Yip! my irminia was 59 days from mate to eating spiders! im sure its a record of sorts!?

Sweet!


----------



## joshuai (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hey bud! so you got 3000 eating spiders!?
> 
> No freeking way! are there any pics? thats great!
> 
> did all 3800 eggs turn into eating spiders, of the other mentioned sack?


ya thats how many went out the door, thats the only way i could count them 500 lot here 200 lot there 400 lot here, ect added up to 3800+-100 2i spiderlings


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

joshuai said:


> ya thats how many went out the door, thats the only way i could count them 500 lot here 200 lot there 400 lot here, ect added up to 3800+-100 2i spiderlings


Wow bud! that must undoubtadly be the record! Congrats!

Was the girl huge? egg sack huge? spiders tiny? 

Have you got any other pics?

Bladdy great job!:worship:


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Wow bud! that must undoubtadly be the record! Congrats!
> 
> Was the girl huge? egg sack huge? spiders tiny?
> 
> ...


No, I believe there was one who dropped 4700+, will have to check into that.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> No, I believe there was one who dropped 4700+, will have to check into that.


You going to break my leg!

Please find out the facts on that!

Ide love to know!

Thanx!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweet guys! 

Chat later off to whatc some telly!
The wife is nagging!

Thanx for chat! later


----------



## joshuai (Aug 11, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Wow bud! that must undoubtadly be the record! Congrats!
> 
> Was the girl huge? egg sack huge? spiders tiny?
> 
> ...


1i slings

mommy covering fresh eggs


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

joshuai said:


> 1i slings
> 
> mommy covering fresh eggs


Hey! Spectacular! thats what i call alot of babies!

Great job indeed!


----------



## joshuai (Aug 12, 2010)

spiderworld said:


> Hey! Spectacular! thats what i call alot of babies!
> 
> Great job indeed!


Thanks! Cant say i would ever do it again! Pain in the........:wall:


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Thanks! Cant say i would ever do it again! Pain in the........:wall:


I can believe that! i need to sort mine out! about 2000! 
Oh well needs to be done!

Sweet!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 14, 2010)

I have another record!
*The most blown out of proportion thread:-" dead or molting???? Help!!!"

Its got almost 2000 views & 90 replies! so far! where it should have had maybe 5 replies! 

LOL! so crazy!  im right! no im right! no im right! ha ha


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 14, 2010)

Fran said:


> Is still consider that the largest leg span ever "officialy"  proved it was a Theraphosa blondi caught in Venezuela in the late '60.
> 
> A lot of people talks about "13" " leg spans in Apophysis, which none of those seem to be "officially" proved.
> 
> As far as Myself, I have had several Apophysis (adults ) and althought leggier, never reached over 11".





Fran said:


> They said it was a Klugi, althought if the numbers weer right (which I doubt) when my Theraphosa died and I weighed her it was already heavier than that
> Klugi...So :?
> 
> I personally dont think any Lasiodora will get heavier than Blondi.



May I ask where you were getting the information about these records from? Not that I'm doubting you but I like to check things out myself.


----------



## Fran (Aug 14, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> May I ask where you were getting the information about these records from? Not that I'm doubting you but I like to check things out myself.


Honestly, I dont remmember where. 
About the largest Blondi, its been in the books "forever".

About the Klugi, thats besically what is said around the boards/web,
I never came across anything "oficial" myself.


----------

